# Canon Releases Survey Results Confirming Consumer Perceptions of Better Service than Nikon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2016)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., December 5, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the findings from a nationwide third-party blind survey that compared customer perceptions concerning the speed of service and quality of tech support offered by Canon and Nikon. The survey was conducted among photographers (primarily professional, semi-professional, and advanced amateur) in November 2016 and found that customers perceive Canon’s service times to be faster than Nikon’s and that customer satisfaction with tech support is higher for Canon than it is for Nikon.</p>
<p>“Our customers need service they can count on,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, President and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “We are very proud of our achievements in delivering world-class service and support. By making customer service an integral part of our business model, we are positioned to meet and exceed the changing needs and expectations of our customers.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Key Survey Findings</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Ultra-Fast Service:</strong> 76.9 percent of Canon customers who have had a service experience in the last 18 months indicated that the speed of their service was either ultra-fast or fast compared to 64.7 percent for Nikon.</li>
<li><strong>Support Matters:</strong> 90.4 percent of Canon customers indicated that they were completely satisfied or satisfied with the technical support they received, as compared to 73.7 percent of Nikon’s customers.</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon has made significant investments in service and support programs and operations, starting with the opening of their first call center in Chesapeake, VA in 1995. The Company prides itself on providing 100 percent in-house U.S. technical support. When it comes to call center operations, keeping all tech support calls in-house allows the Company to tightly control the quality and depth of the tech support provided. Canon maintains full control of its customers’ repair transactions, unlike other industry players that may rely on local third-party service providers to augment their service processing. This is a key differentiator for Canon and is one of the factors that allows the brand to control quick turn-around times and quality service.</p>
<p><strong>About the Ultra-Fast Canon Service & Support Team</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Support Across the Country:</strong> Canon’s Service & Support Network spans from the East to the West Coast (reaching as far as Honolulu, HI) with 10 locations totaling more than 300,000 square feet of space devoted to serving customers. Canon has two call center locations – in Virginia and New Mexico – which boast an average wait time of only 78 seconds to talk to a live tech support representative. There are also three locations in key metropolitan areas that specifically cater to professional customers, in addition to four factory service locations that serve all customers. Canon also has a Customer Care Center, which offers a service drop-off point at its corporate headquarters located in Melville, NY. In the spring of 2017, the Canon Hollywood Professional Technology & Support Center will relocate to Burbank, CA. In this new location, Canon service and support will be enhanced even further to assist the growing number of professional filmmakers and broadcast production clients in Southern California.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>It’s More Than Just Support: </strong>The Canon Experience Center located in Costa Mesa, CA, not only offers service, but is also home to Live Learning workshops and seminars that provide opportunities to learn the latest photography, video, and printing techniques. Additionally, both the Costa Mesa and Lyndhurst, NJ, locations house product showrooms where customers can explore the latest Canon products.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>100 Percent U.S.-Based Team: </strong>Canon provides 100 percent U.S.-based tech support that is completely in-house staffed with over 600 “all Canon” employees. Canon’s combined nationwide service and support network is comprised of over 1,100 expert service and support team members who maintain full control of service quality and speed of repair transactions.</li>
</ul>
<p>In addition to announcing the results of this survey, Canon has also launched a new digital advertising campaign that highlights the Company’s knowledgeable tech support staff and efficient service times that average 2.82 days (1.59 days for Canon Professional Services (CPS) Platinum members)<sup>1</sup>.</p>
<p><strong>About the Survey</strong></p>
<p>A blind survey was conducted between the dates of November 17-22, 2016, resulting in over 2,300 responses from photographers, primarily professional, semi-professional and advanced amateurs. The methodology and results were validated by a third-party expert, Dr. William Bleuel, Ph.D.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2016)

Canon didn't even have to ask customers if their service is better than Sony...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 6, 2016)

In the late 1990's (still film) when I was ready to switch from my trusty Pentax K1000 to an autofocus system, I was leaning towards Nikon N90s but looked at both Nikon and Canon. I filled out a photo magazine reply card for information on Nikon but never received the information. So I called Nikon and gave them my name and address and they said they would send information. I never received it. I then called Canon and had a full set of brochures in my mailbox in less than a week. As a result of this I went with Canon (Elan2e) because I figured if that is the kind of service Nikon provides it is not a company I want to deal with.


----------



## funkboy (Dec 7, 2016)

My recent lens repair with Canon Professional Services was the best customer service experience I've had with _any_ company in a long time. It was less expensive than I thought it would be too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2016)

Nikon does have a issue with repair and service, but are light years better than Sony.


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon didn't even have to ask customers if their service is better than Sony...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jopa (Dec 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon didn't even have to ask customers if their service is better than Sony...



That would be insulting for Canon, because it sounds the same if they claim "our service is better than nothing", considering the Sony service virtually doesn't exist.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 14, 2016)

Click said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon didn't even have to ask customers if their service is better than Sony...
> ...



Stupid Canon fan boys. Stupid Canon.


----------

